# Suche Leises Netzteil - Erfahrung mit Silentmaxx??



## Osiriz (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle,

da ich seit einiger Zeit dabei bin meinen PC zu 'silencen' fehlt inzwischen nur noch die Festplatte und das Netzteil. Nach einigen Hörversuchen habe ich das noch von damals eingebaute ca. 400 Watt Netzteil der FSP Group als nächst lautere Geräuschquelle identifiziert.

Nun habe ich mich auf die Suche gemacht nach Netzteilen mit der ausreichenden Leistung (am besten 450W +, um auf der sicheren Seite zu stehen/ das einen Q 6600, HD 4850 1Gb, und eine HDD antreiben muss), und vorallem einer niedrigen Lautstärke. (ich hoffe doch die Leistung müsste reichen, jetzt tut sie es ja auch,...)

Ich habe folgende Netzteile als 'relativ' (laut Beurteilungen und Datenblättern) leise herausfiltern können:

- Enermax Pro82+ 525W
- Silentmaxx Eco-Silent 450W bzw. 550W
- be quiet Dark Power Pro 450W

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches dieser 3 Netzteile er empfehlen würde, und, ob überhaupt schon jemand das Silentmaxx Netzteil getestet hat, dass auch nicht im Netzteil Test der PCGH 02/09 war!

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus!

MfG Osiriz


----------



## urml87 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo Osiriz,
also das Silentmaxx kenn ich jetzt gar nicht! Wenn ich mich zwischen den drei entscheiden müsste würd ich das Enermax nehmen! 
Gruß urml87


----------



## Speedi (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich empfehle dir klar das be quiet!-Netzteil mit 450 Watt, habe selbst eines der Straight Power-Serie mit 600 Watt, und das ist unhörbar!
Also mit be quiet! bist du super bedient.

Das Enermax ist sicher auch gut, habe ich nur keine Erfahrungen mit.
Vom Silentmaxx habe ich noch nichts gehört, ausser in der PCGH 02/09...
Würde ich aber nicht nehmen^^
Lieber das be quiet!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## schmimo62 (20. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar das Dark Power. Habe selber eins mit 650 Watt.
Das Ding ist "unhörbar" und hat noch nette Anschlüsse für die 
Gehäuselüfter (zumindest meins).
Die werden auch gleich vom Netzteil mit gesteuert. Seeehr leise alles.


----------



## split (20. Februar 2009)

Ich kann die BeQuiet empfehlen. wirklich unhörbar.
Ich hatte ein Straight Power 600W und jetz hab ich Dark Power Pro mit 550 Watt. Bevor ich das Netzteil hör, hör ich eher meine vier Scythe-Lüfter mit 800rpm.
Also von mir klare Empfehlung für BeQuiet!

MfG split


----------



## NoNo!se (20. Februar 2009)

Ich rate dir auch zum be quiet! denn das ist wirklich silent.


----------



## Osiriz (20. Februar 2009)

OK, danke an alle, denn ich denke es is einstimmtig welches Netzteil zu empfehlen ist


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dir das Enermax Pro 82+ wärmstens empfehlen für dein Vorhaben reicht das 425W Netzteil. Ich betreibe bei einem Freund einen PII und eine GTX260Extreme+ mit diesem und es ist auch unhöbar, und vom Preis


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (20. Februar 2009)

ich habe selbst ein be quiet und kann es wärmstens empfehlen ein nt aus der be quiet serie zu erwerben - auch mit verweis auf den testsieg des be quiet in der aktuellen pcgh 03/09.
allerdings wurde das enermax pro 82+ einen kleinen tick leiser gemessen, aber da die be quiet unhörbar sind spielt es im endeffekt sicherlich keine rolle, ob es noch 1 db mehr hat oder nicht...


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2009)

Silentmaxx ist AFAIR nur ein Modder, sprich sie nehmen 'normale' Netzteile und bauen da einen leiseren Lüfter rein.
Ob das soo gut ist, naja...
Der Hersteller wird sich schon was bei der verbauten Lüftersteuerung gedacht haben...

Meinereiner würd hier mal das Coolermaster Silent Pro mit 500W empfehlen, ev. auch das 600W.


----------



## Osiriz (21. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Silentmaxx ist AFAIR nur ein Modder, sprich sie nehmen 'normale' Netzteile und bauen da einen leiseren Lüfter rein.
> Ob das soo gut ist, naja...
> Der Hersteller wird sich schon was bei der verbauten Lüftersteuerung gedacht haben...


 
Ja gut, das wusste ich nicht. In dem Fall würde ich natürlich gleich zu einem 'be quiet' oder 'enermax' greifen, jedoch ist die frage, wie Silentmaxx, das Normale Netzteile umbaut, auch Fanless (!) Netzteile anbieten kann. Das würde doch kaum gehen von einem Standart Netzteil ausgegangen!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2009)

Osiriz schrieb:


> Ja gut, das wusste ich nicht. In dem Fall würde ich natürlich gleich zu einem 'be quiet' oder 'enermax' greifen, jedoch ist die frage, wie Silentmaxx, das Normale Netzteile umbaut, auch Fanless (!) Netzteile anbieten kann. Das würde doch kaum gehen von einem Standart Netzteil ausgegangen!!!



'türlich geht das, der Unterschied liegt ja nur in den Kühlkörpern.
Besagte Silentmaxx fanless Netzteile zeichneten sich vor ein paar Jahren (als ich mich mit beschäftigt habe - k.A., ob sich was geändert hat) übrigens durch Geräuschentwicklung, gerade unter höherer Last, schlechter Spannungsstabilität und Problemen mit der Haltbarkeit aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2009)

Dafür gibts jetzt anständige passive Netzteile, die aber immer noch etwas Luft in die Richtung brauchen.

Das ST-45NF von Silverstone wäre hier hervorzuheben, entsprechend hoch ist auch die Effizienz davon, daran ists früher mal gescheitert.


----------



## Osiriz (22. Februar 2009)

Mhh, ja ok. Ich werde jetzt heute ein Enermax Modu 82+ mit 425 Watt bestellen, da ich nun doch nicht zu viele Kabel in meinem PC herumhängen haben möchte.

Vielen Dank an alle hilfreichen Kommentare. 

Gruß Osiriz


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Februar 2009)

@osiriz

allso wen es absulut leise sein soll...dan silentmaxx...

warum...ich habe selbst ein silentmaxx...580watt passiv...man hat die wahl die lüfter komplett auszuschalten (1x80cm)...das heist...das netzteil giebt kein murx von sich...

habe das passiv netzteil in einem htpc laufen...und das seid drei jahren ohne lüfter betrieb!!!!!!!!!
sommer rauf runter...schlechtes wetter rauf runter...und ich habe kein einzigen absturz verzeichnet...

jetzt wird es ganz dicke...ich habe seid drei jahren...in meinem engen htpc...kein einzigen lüfter laufen...ausser die "cpu" (amd x2 4400) die kühl ich mit einem leisen artic cooling kühler (nicht hörbar)

ich habe im system eine passive asus 8600gt...
eine creative x fi xtreme music...
eine tenchnisat dvb s2 sat karte...
eine allnet pci-e gigabit karte...
eine seagate 250gb 7200u/min notebook festplatte...
4 X 1gb pc6400ram von transcend mit 10 jahre herstellergarantie...
amd athlon 64 4400...
dvdrw lg...
dvdrom lg...
und ein silverstone gehäuse mit einem 7" touchscreen...

das ganze seid drei jahren nur mit einem cpu kühler am laufen...und der dreht nur mit 800u/min

das gehäuse ist voll...alle pci slots belegt... nur ein lüfter dreht (cpu lüfter) und ich habe keine thermischen probleme...

allso ich habe eine sau SAU gute erfahrung gemacht mit dem silenmaxx netzteil...


übrigens...mein htpc ist zuverkaufen...habe mir einen neuen htpc gebaut diesmal die silverstone crown serie 
wer bilder von meinem htpc haben möchte kann sie gerne bekommen...

ps: mein htpc ist lautlos...ideal für wohzimmer...


----------



## kc1992 (23. Februar 2009)

BeQuiet ! Auf jeden Fall der Lüfter von meinem DarkPowerPro 650 Watt ist unhörbar!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Februar 2009)

kc1992 schrieb:


> BeQuiet ! Auf jeden Fall der Lüfter von meinem DarkPowerPro 650 Watt ist unhörbar!



ich habe selbst ein dark power pro 600watt netzteil in einer meiner pcs drinn...ich muss sagen im 2d betrieb ist der lüfter nicht zuhören...wie andere gute netzteile auch...aber auch wen er mal im 3d modus unter beschuss steht ist er trotzdem erstaunlich leise...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> allso wen es absulut leise sein soll...dan silentmaxx...
> ...
> das netzteil giebt kein murx von sich...
> ...
> ...



Wenn du nen 800rpm Lüfter als unhörbar bezeichnest, solltest du dir den Aufwand mit passiv eigentlich sparen können, da gibt es genug aktiv gekühlte Netzteile, die leiser sind.


----------



## Osiriz (23. Februar 2009)

kc1992 schrieb:


> BeQuiet ! Auf jeden Fall der Lüfter von meinem DarkPowerPro 650 Watt ist unhörbar!


 

Nach lesen vieler Bewertungen, bin ich selbst auch zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass das Be quiet Netzteil wohl leiser sein muss, als das Enermax, obwohl dieses natürlich auch als sehr leise gilt.
Jedoch habe ich mir nun das Enermax Modu82+ bestellt, da das Be quiet meinen Berechnungen zu folge Probleme mit dem Lüfter machen würde, da auf Grund des Gehäuses, eine Strebe zum Halten des Netzteils dem Lüfter im Weg wäre, da das Be quiet mit der ungewöhnlichen Länge auch den Lüfter des Netzteils verschoben hat.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn es um das Thema leise und noch dazu preisgünstig geht, würde ich mir mal Xilence anschauen. 420 oder 480 Watt sollten ja bei dir reichen. Irgendwie finde ich schade, dass immer nur von Enermax, Bequiet und co die Rede ist. Klar, die machen gute Netzteile, aber es gibt noch andere Hersteller.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Februar 2009)

Ja, aber bestimmt nicht Xilence...

Nutze selber schon seit jahren BQT und mein Vorgängermodel mit zwei blau beleuteten 80er war schon kaum zu hören und mein derzeitiges Straight Power gar nicht mehr.

@Osiriz: Du hast recht, bei mir wird ein Teil der Lüfteröffnung von der Auflage am Gehäuserücken verdeckt. Habe dadurch aber noch keinen Nachteil feststellen können.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. Februar 2009)

@ruyven_macaran

ich meinte das mein cpu kühler 800u/min macht...nicht das netzteil...

ps: ich habe vor drei jahren von meinem silentmaxx den lüfter abgeschaltet...der hat nen kippschalter (3stufig)...das netzteil macht somit 0 dezibel...

und ich schwöre das mein htpc unhörbar ist...
der ist alle fälle zuverkaufen...falls sie/du interesse haben/hast einfach melden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2009)

Vorschlag: Wenn ich ihn höre, krieg ich ihn für umsonst.
Und einen 800rpm Lüfter werde ich hören...

Unter den Bedingungen sehe ich jedenfalls keine Möglichkeit, wie du beurteilen willst, ob das Netzteil lautlos ist. Nur keinen Lüfter haben ist da erst die halbe Miete, die meisten Hersteller von möchtegern 0db(A) Netzteilen scheitern daran, dass die Elektronik eben auch Geräusche von sich geben kann. 
Genaugenommen kenn ich nur 1-2 Hersteller, bei denen es (bei intakten Geräten) noch nie Probleme gab - aber Engelking ist wohl ein bißchen zu sehr "Nische" und Deltatronic so selten, dass man vielleicht einfach nichts von gehört, wenn mal eins am Brummen war. Aber alle anderen... Bei Coba, Amacrox, FSP und Silentmaxx gab es haufenweise berichte über störend lautes Brummen bzw. Fiepen und selbst bei Etasis und Seasonic hört der ein oder andere Tester leise Geräusche. (von meinem Seasonic kann ichs noch nicht abschließend sagen. Wird es ohne Last angeschaltet, ist es deutlich hörbar. Mit Last scheint es leiser zu sein, aber bis ich die Wakü wieder dran hab, kann ich das nur schwer beurteilen)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. Februar 2009)

hehe...hatte total vergessen das ich meinen htpc gedämmt habe...mit dämmaterial von silentmaxx^^
wahrscheinlich ist er deshalb nicht hörbar...

viele erfahrungen mit silentmaxx netzteilen habe ich nicht gehabt (da wir ausschließlich bequiet..enermax..tagan..und für die günstige schiene xilence anbieten...hin und wieder mal auch andere fabrikate wie zb silentmaxx)...aber eins weis ich sicher...falls ich nochmal ein passiv netzteil brauchen sollte...dan ganz sicher von silentmaxx...

weil ich keine geräusche vom netzteil wahrgenommen habe...nicht in 2d auch nicht im 3d...aber das werde ich nachprüfen...werde die kiste heute anschmeissen und prüfen ob es zu diesem fiepen kommt...

würden/st sie/du ihn nehmen wen ich den den artic kühler gegen einen thermalright xp 120 ersetzen würde


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

ich hab mit Enermax gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> würden/st sie/du ihn nehmen wen ich den den artic kühler gegen einen thermalright xp 120 ersetzen würde




Nöp du, lass mal - nen HTPC brauch ich nicht und als Spielerechner brauch ich n bissl mehr.

Selbiger hat jetzt übrigens wieder n paar Wakükomponenten drin, d.h. ich konnte das Seasonic ST45NF Nightjar mal unter etwas härteren Bedingungen testen:
Keine Lüfter an, Festplatten stehen und Pumpe hab ich auch mal kurz ausgeschaltet.
Aus 2cm Entfernung: Nichts zu hören, gaaaaaaar nichts


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Februar 2009)

ich bin jetzt soweit...das ich sagen kann...das mein netzteil absulut still ist...das einzige was ein ton von sich giebt ist mein tft...das ist so ein helles fiipen...aber das ist bei tfts fast schon normalität (das netzteil vom tft fiept^^) 


meinst du seasonic st45nf Nightjar oder silverstone st45nf Nightjar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

Na dann glückwunsch - muss mich wohl mal wieder umhören, ob das jetzt immer so ist, oder ob man Glück haben muss.

Silverstone natürlich 
Seasonic hatte ich davor, Macht der Gewohnheit.


----------



## Ecle (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab in meinem Seasonic s12II nen Scythe S-Flex eingebaut. Leiser und kühler als vorher...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Februar 2009)

wie wärs wen du meinen htpc doch  nimmst und ihn selber testest 

nein...spass bei seite...mir ist das problem auch bekannt mit dem fiepen...aber entweder habe ich wie sie/du sagtest nur glück gehabt...oder das silentmaxx model was ich habe... ist von dem bug einfach nur verschont geblieben...

das silverstone ist echt ein geiles teil...ich würde den zugern haben...hab aber nicht vor noch ein pc zu bauen 

vieleicht können wir ja tauschen <<<< joke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

Glaub mir, das Design meines Rechners ist absolut HTPC-untauglich 
@ecle: "und kühler" 
Wie misst du das?


----------



## Ecle (26. Februar 2009)

Messen kann ichs nicht. Aber ich weis zumindest welches Fördervolumen der verbaute Adda Lüfter hat. Und der Scythe S-Flex ist da besser bei 800rpm..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2009)

so miese Lüfter verbaut Seasonic


----------



## Ecle (27. Februar 2009)

Jo is halt son Standard-Adda Lüfter. Soweit ich weis verbauen den auch mehrere Netzteil Hersteller. Aber das schlimme war ja, dass das Lager geklackert hat. Das ist nun vorbei


----------



## Quino666 (1. März 2009)

Ich wuerde zum bequiet raten, da
1) es wirklich recht leise ist
2) durch das Kabelmanagement Du Dir unnötige Strippen im Gehaeuse sparst und somit der Luftstrom besser ist --> weniger Luefter zur Kuehlung noetig
3) Der Service von bequiet echt top ist. Sollte das Teil wirklich mal defekt sein, dann kommt innerhalb von weniger als eine Woche ein neues!

Viel Spass

Quino666


----------

